# Klonipin



## lolson (Feb 2, 2003)

I have been on 5 mg. valium for quite some time. I also have been very concerned about the addiction to it. The withdrawals have been tough. I started out very slow but found I was taking more and more. Went to a psychiatrist and he put me on .5 mg Klonipin at night. This is a longer acting diazepam same as valium (diazepam). I think it carries over into the day and I am tring not to take the 5 mg. valium and have done quite well. I do like the Klonipin and feel I have more control over the valium cravings. It makes me feel calmer. I also take 4mg. donnatal (belladonna/phenobarbital) 1.5 hours before eating breakfast and dinner. The gastro doc did not prescribe this to me this recent diagnose of IBS but my family physician did. Fifteen years ago I was diagnosed IBS/lactose intolerant and was given the donnatal. I don't feel I am addicted to it but do know it can be. It also makes me feel calmer since it is an antispasmodic. Maybe I have replaced the valium with a barbituate but I feel better knowing I'm not taking more and more of the valium.


----------

